# 사리



## lexiophile

Hi everyone! As an advanced learner of Korean, I'm starting to try to read Korean literature on my own and have run into a few sentences I don't quite understand. (from the short story 1인용 식탁 by 윤고은-- I definitely recommend it!). I'm wondering if any native speakers or speakers more advanced than myself might be able to clarify the meaning of some of the sentences below.

사리? 인용 씨, 떡볶이 먹던 버릇이 나온다. I think there's some sort of cultural context I'm not understanding here. Is 사리 a type of noodle specifically eaten with 떡볶이?
xxx [Moderator note: please open a thread for each question you have, with a proper title and sufficient context. Thanks. Cherine]

I really appreciate anyone's help!


----------



## i5369

'사리' is some kind of food ingredient (e.g. noodle; there're some types of 사리 like 라면 사리, 떡 사리, and so on) that people put into foods such as 떡볶이


----------



## Hit Girl

사리? 인용 씨, 떡볶이 먹던 버릇이 나온다.

> 사리 is a unit of noodle, any type of noodle. It's like, loaf of bread, bowl of rice, 사리 of noodle, etc.
떡볶이 is often eaten with ramen noodle so in this context, it probably refers to one portion of ramen noodle.

_인용, (you want noodle) 사리? You're showing your true colors about your 떡볶이-eating habit_ (or something like that!).


----------



## nagomi

there are only two definitions of 사리

one is a mineral build-up, which is said to be a result of a long-time of meditation by a buddhist monk, and a measure of their status or capability, or how close they reached to the enlightment as a monk.

and the other is what you asked about.

사리 is any type of food, but not they are not stand-alone, if you will, so you put them in another complete food whose base is sauce or soup like 찌개 or 볶음 .

and here, when you just say "사리" it means "인스턴트 라면" without a sauce or power soup.

so you can enjoy the sauce of soup with the 라면 noodle.

actually, anyhthig could be 사리 if it's 고구마 it will be 고구마 사리.

if it's 떡, it's 떡 사리.

as you've seen, the only difference is you specifically put the name of food before 사리, if it's not 라면.
.
.


----------

